# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Phương tiện đi lại và tới Nha Trang

## yeuhanoi

*Máy bay*

Khách du lịch có thể tới thành phố biển này bằng sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh, cách NT khoảng 40 km. Vì vậy khi đi tới Cam Ranh để vào được Nha Trang bạn phải đi thêm một phương tiện khác nữa mới vào được Nha Trang.

•_ Phòng vé của Vietnamairlines tại Nha Trang:_
12 B Goàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang Điện thoại: (058).3823 797 91
Nguyễn Thiên Thuật. Nha Trang Điện thoại: (058). 3826 768

•_ Phòng vé của Jet Star Pacific Airline tại Nha Trang: (Giờ mở cửa: Từ 07:00 đến 19:00)_
Phòng vé, 1/32 Trần Quang Khải (84-058) 550.550 (84-058) 525.170
Phòng vé sân bay Cam Ranh (84-058) 228266

*Đường Thủy*

Bạn có thể ra Nha Trang bằng tàu Hoa Sen (khởi hành từ bến Nhà Rồng)
Liên hệ:
Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh: 99 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (Lầu 3), Q.1 - Điện thoại: (08) 39 252 295;
Tại Quảng Ninh: 6A Lê Thánh Tông, TP Hạ Long - Điện thoại: (033) 362 4959;
Tại Hà Nội: 54 Nguyễn Hữu Huân, Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Điện thoại: (04) 22 387 789 - (04) 38 727 909

*Đường sắt*

Có thể đi tàu thống nhất hoặc tàu du lịch Golden Train
Ga Sài gòn (01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TP Hồ Chí Minh, ĐT08) 843 6528 ) để biết chi tiết về giá vé, giờ tàu chạy…)
Đưa vé đến nhà: (08) 38 436 528 (thời gian phục vụ từ 07 giờ 00 đến 19 giờ 00 hàng ngày)
Tàu du lịch Golden Train thì liên hệ với: Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Năm Sao 297 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận I. Điện thoại : 08.39206868 Fax : 08.39205554 Hoặc quầy vé của Golden Train tại tầng 1 Ga Sài Gòn
Tàu sẽ dừng tại Ga Nha Trang (gần nhà thờ đá) - 17 Thái Nguyên, Nha Trang - Điện thoại: (058). 3822113

*Xe chất lượng cao*

Từ Tp.HCM đến Nha Trang có rất nhiều tuyến xe bus chất lượng cao cũng như các tuyến xe khách.Bạn có thể đi xe Open tour của các hãng xe như Sinhcafe, HanhCafe, TM Brother’s Café, An Phú…Liên hệ mua vé tại khu phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão. Xe Open tour chạy tuyến này tương đối nhiều, chất lượng tốt. Xe khởi hành các buổi trong ngày kể cả tối, có cả xe giường nằm cho bạn lựa chọn.

• An Phu
Tp.HCM: 07 Đỗ Quang Đẫu, Q1. (08) 39202513 – 3912 0287
Nha Trang: 10 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - (058) 3288 286

• Sinh Café
Tại Tp.HCM: 246 - 248 Đường Đề Thám, Quận 1, Tp.HCM Điện thoại: (08). 38367338-38376833
Hà Nội: 52 Luong Ngoc Quyen
Huế: 12 Hùng Vương - 054.3826867 - 38450227 Nguyễn Tri Phương - 054823309 – 848626
Hội An: 18B Hai Bà Trưng - 0510.863948
Nha Trang: 10 Biệt Thự - 058.3522982 – 352318354/I Nguyễn Thiện Thuật 90C Hùng Vương - 058.521981 – 524.329
Mũi Né: 144 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu - (062) 3847542 Đà Lạt: 4A Bùi Thị Xuân - 063.822663 – 836702

• Mailinh
TP Hồ Chí Minh
64 – 68 Hai Bà Trưng, P.BN, Q.1,
Điện thoại: (08) 3929 2929
Địa chỉ phòng vé: Số 400A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10 Số 293 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Nha Trang: (058). 3580606

• Phương Trang
TP Hồ Chí Minh
274 - 276 Đề Thám, P.PNL, Q.1 Điện thoại: (08) 3920 6564

• Kumho
TP Hồ Chí Minh
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh (Lầu 3), P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh Điện thoại: (08) 3511 6861

• Minh Dũng
TP Hồ Chí Minh 99 Quốc Hương, P.Thảo Điền, Q.2 Điện thoại: (08) 3511 5234; (08) 3519 0519; (08) 3744 2744
Bến xe Nha Trang: (058) 819 819
Bến xe Cam Ranh: (058) 954 888
Văn Phòng Ninh Hòa: (058) 632 632

• Hoàng Long
Tp.HCM
Địa chỉ: 195 Quốc Lộ 13, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh - Điện thoại: (08) 243 8989; (08) 915 1818 -
Địa chỉ: 292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh - Điện thoại: (08) 243 8990; (08) 511 3113 -
Địa chỉ: 47 Phạm Ngũ Lão, P.NCT, Q.1 - Điện thoại: (08) 915 1818; (08) 915 1678

• Thuận Thảo
Tại Phú Yên: 227 Nguyễn Tất Thành, TP Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên Điện thoại: (057) 382 4229
Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh: 92 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh Điện thoại: (08) 35 112 957 - 35 112 845
Tại Nha Trang: 58 Đường 23/10 - TP. Nha Trang Điện thoại: 058. 3 560 818 - 3 560 828

• Bến xe miền Đông: mua vé xe chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Nha Trang
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 899 4056; (08) 898 4441; (08) 898 4442; (08) 898 4893

Tới Nha Trang bạn có thể sử dụng một số phương tiện sau:

*Xe Xích lô*

Rất thú vị để khám phá thành phố biển, tuy nhiên giá cả dịch vụ này tương đối mắc mà lại không tiện lợi.

*Taxi*

_Taxi Mai Linh_

9A Lê Lợi, Phường Xương Huân, Nha Trang
(058) 3811 811

_Taxi Nha Trang_

46 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường Phương Sơn, Nha Trang
(058) 3818 181 – 3824 000 Khánh Hòa Taxi

46 Lê Thánh Tôn, Phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang
(058) 3810 810 – 3871 871

_Emasco Taxi_

6 Nguyễn Chánh,, Phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang
(058) 3515 151 – 3814 444

_Taxi V20_
Cty Tân Hoàng Minh, Phường Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
(058) 3882 020

* BIỂU ĐỒ CHẠY XE VÀ GIÁ VÉ CÁC TUYẾN XE BUÝT NỘI THỊ NHA TRANG*

*1. Biểu đồ, lộ trình chạy xe:*

*Tuyến số 1:*

- Có 31 điểm dừng, nhà chờ, chiều dài: 18 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 30, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 30.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 15 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: UBND Phường Vĩnh Trường (Bình Tân) - Võ Thị Sáu – Tô Hiệu – Trường Sơn – Phước Long -Lê Hồng Phong – Mã Vòng – Đường 23 tháng 10 – Quốc lộ 1A – Tỉnh lộ 2 – Trạm xe Buýt Thành.

*Tuyến số 2:*

- Có 27 điểm dừng, nhà chờ, chiều dài: 18 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 10, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 35.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 12 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Trạm xe Buýt Bình Tân – Tô Hiệu – Trần Phú – Trần Quang khải – Hùng Vương – Lê Thánh Tôn – Đinh Tiên Hoàng – Quang Trung – Trần Quý Cáp – Mã Vòng – Đường 23/10 – Quốc lộ 1A – Tỉnh lộ 2 – Trạm xe Buýt Thành.

*Tuyến số 3:*

- Có 18 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; chiều dài: 15 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 45, đóng tuyến: 18 giờ 50.

- Tần suất chạy xe bình quân: 18 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Chợ Đầm (số 01 Phan Bội Châu) - Ngô Quyền - Pastuer - Trần Hưng Đạo - Hùng Vương - Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Vân Đồn - Lê Hồng Phong - Nguyễn Tất Thành – Chợ chiều.

*Tuyến số 4:*

- Có 22 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; Chiều dài: 13 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 35, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 00.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 15 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Nguyễn Bặc – Phạm Văn Đồng – Tháp Bà – Đường 2/4 – Quang Trung – Lý Thánh Tôn – Ngã Sáu – Lê Thánh Tôn – Nguyễn Thiện Thuật – Trần Quang Khải – Trần Phú – Cầu Đá – Cảng Vinpearl.

*Tuyến số 5:*

- Có 20 điểm dừng, nhà chờ; Chiều dài: 12 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 5 giờ 20, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 15.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 13 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Bắc Cầu Trần Phú – Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm – Ngô Quyền – Phan Chu Trinh ( Lượt về: Hoàng Văn Thụ - Lê Lợi ) – Hoàng Hoa Thám – Nguyễn Chánh – Lê Thánh Tôn (Lượt về: Đinh Tiên Hoàng) – Tô Hiến Thành – Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai – Trần Phú – Dã Tượng – Võ Thị Sáu – Phước Long – Lê Hồng Phong – Nguyễn Tất Thành – Cầu Bình Tân – Hòn Rớ 1.

*Tuyến số 6:*

- Có 21 điểm dừng, nhà chờ. Chiều dài: 12 km.

- Thời gian mở tuyến: 4 giờ 40, đóng tuyến: 19 giờ 00.

- Tần suất chạy bình quân: 20 phút/lượt.

- Lộ trình: Bến xe Phía Nam – Đường 23/10 – Mã Vòng – Yersin – Quang Trung– Đường 2/4 – Bến xe phía Bắc – Nguyễn Xiển – Trường Mẫu Giáo TW2 – Nhà máy sợi – Quốc Lộ 1A – Chợ Lương Sơn.

*2. Giá vé:*

- Vé 4.000 đ cho các tuyến trên 15 km (tuyến số 1, 2).

- Vé 3.000 đ cho các tuyến từ 15 km trở xuống (tuyến số 3, 4, 5, 6).




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Cảm ơn đã cung cấp thông tin này...

----------

